# Hello fancy mice breeder forum world!



## Rabbit87 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello fancy mice breeder forum world!  I am new to mice and mice breeding in general. I am here to learn all there is to learn about mice and hopefully find the perfect mice to start my breeding adventure  Also, maybe get to know some of you awesome fancy mice breeders as well!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Welcome


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome! If you don't mind, please add your general location to your info. We have members from all over the world and information may vary depending on your location. Beware though, mice are addictive!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabbit87 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone  I will be fixing my location soon  thanks!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

